# Đuổi muỗi hiệu quả và an toàn cho bé con cùng Elmie



## Linh Lan (27/7/19)

Mùa mưa môi trường thích hợp tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho muỗi sinh sôi nảy nở.
 Là bố mẹ trẻ bạn chắc hẳn bạn lo lắng con mình bị muỗi đốt?
 Bạn không biết sử dụng sản phẩm nào vừa đuổi muỗi hiệu quả vừa an toàn cho sức khỏe của bé con?




_Hình ảnh mang tính chất minh họa_
​Hiểu được khó khăn đó TIXIAI Shop mang đến cho các bạn giải pháp “Vòng đeo tay đuổi muỗi Elmie dành cho trẻ em”.




​

*>>> Với các ưu điểm nổi bậc:*
* Hàng nội địa Nhật Bản 100%
* Phân phối độc quyền tại Việt Nam bởi công ty TiXiAi
* *Công dụng chính*: dựa trên các _mùi hương tinh dầu từ thiên nhiên_ giúp bé phòng tránh muỗi, đuổi muỗi, côn trùng an toàn và hiệu quả khi sử dụng trong vòng bán kính 50cm.
* *Vòng đeo tay đuổi muỗi trẻ em Elmie* được nhiều mẹ chọn sử dụng cho bé bởi tiện dụng, nhẹ nhàng, tiết kiệm thời gian khi sử dụng.
* *Thành phần chính *: Tinh dầu bạch đàn chanh và các thành phần khác an toàn, không gây kích ứng trên da trẻ.
* *Đối tượng sử dụng*: trẻ nhỏ có thể dùng cho trẻ sơ sinh.
* Mỗi túi sản phẩm gồm 2 vòng tay, sử dụng để đeo vào 2 cổ tay của trẻ.
* Sản phẩm vòng đeo tay đuổi muỗi không chỉ thích hợp _sử dụng hằng ngày tại nhà_ mà còn là trợ thủ đắc lực giúp mẹ bảo vệ các bé con trong những _chuyến du lịch dã ngoại_ đi xa tránh khỏi muỗi và các loại côn trùng đến gần bé một cách hiệu quả.



​*>>>Hướng dẫn sử dụng :*

Mở túi zip lấy vòng tay ra đeo vào cổ tay cho trẻ.
Đặc biệt lưu ý: bạn phải đóng kín túi bạc lại ngay sau khi mở, zip lại thật cẩn thận, bởi túi bạc chứ tinh dầu, nếu bạn không cẩn thận có thể làm tinh dầu bay hơi, hiệu quả sử dụng cho những lần sau sẽ không còn đảm bảo.
Sử dụng sản phẩm từ 6 – 8h trong 1 ngày.
Tái sử dụng bằng cách bỏ lại vào túi bạc (có gói tinh dầu đã cắt sẵn) để qua đêm, đến sáng lấy ra sử dụng và làm các bước y như trên. Có thể tái sử dụng lên đến 60 lần cực kì tiết kiệm nha các bạn.


​*Đuổi muỗi an toàn và hiệu quả theo tiêu chuẩn chất lượng Nhật Bản cùng Vòng đeo tay đuổi muỗi trẻ em Elmie. Nhanh tay đặt hàng cho bé con nào các mẹ ơi.*

*MUA HÀNG NHANH TẠI:*
*Zaloshop*_: _Đăng nhập bằng tài khoản Zalo
*Website: *Công Ty TNHH TI XI AI, Trương Quốc Dung, Phường 10, Ho Chi Minh City
*Tiki: *Hàng Nội Địa Nhật Chính Hãng 100% | Tiki.vn
*Shoppe: *Shopee
*Lazada: *Công ty TNHH TI XI AI | VN
*Huper : *Seller Store
*Fanpage: *TI XI AI Shop - Hàng Nội Địa Nhật Chính Hãng
*CÔNG TY:* 74/13/9 Trương Quốc Dung, P10, Q.Phú Nhuận, HCM.
*LIÊN HỆ:* *0971 243 496 (Đài)*


----------



## Linh Lan (2/8/19)

up cho các mẹ dễ tham khảo sản phẩm hơn nha


----------

